# Question on remote admin/config

## satimis

Hi folks,

Gentoo

Windows server 7

Windows Vista

WAN - public IP or Internet

I'm looking for a reliable solution to remote-admin 

Windows server and workstation on Linux workstation.  I have been running ssh for sometimes to remote-admin Linux/Unix servers on Linux workstation.

Google brought me following links;

OpenSSH for Windows

http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/

OpenSSH on Windows v3.4-3

http://www.networksimplicity.com/openssh/

How to install OpenSSH sshd server and sftp server on a Windows

http://erdelynet.com/2004/08/30/cygwin/see-cygwincom-for-cygwin-ssh-docs/

http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-sshd.html

The project OpenSSH for Windows seems coming to a stop.

Are there any other suggestions?  TIA

B.R.

satimis

----------

## cach0rr0

there are a number of RDP clients available, any reason not to go with these? 

My preferred has been

```

* net-misc/tsclient

     Available versions:  (~)2.0.1!t

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsclient

     Description:         GTK2 frontend for rdesktop
```

----------

## satimis

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> there are a number of RDP clients available, any reason not to go with these? 
> 
> My preferred has been
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

Thanks for your advice.

Google brought me following links;

How To Connect To A Windows Terminal Server From Ubuntu - tsclient

http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-connect-to-a-windows-terminal-server-from-ubuntu.html

HOWTO Use Remote Desktop from Linux   - tsclient

http://wiki.bath.ac.uk/display/Linux/HOWTO+Use+Remote+Desktop+from+Linux

Whether installing it both on Windows and Linux workstation?  Windows is GUI.  Whether it suports GUI?  Thanks

B.R.

satimis

----------

## cach0rr0

on the windows box you're connecting TO, you simply enable RDP

if you happen to connect to a windows box from another windows box, use the built-in RDP client (start=>run, mstsc)

connecting FROM a linux box TO a windows box, use tsclient 

connecting from either windows or linux, to a linux box, use ssh 

and yes, RDP/terminal services, is all a GUI. It's akin to using VNC

----------

## satimis

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> on the windows box you're connecting TO, you simply enable RDP

 

Is "RDP" already built-in in Windows box"?  Just enable it?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> connecting FROM a linux box TO a windows box, use tsclient 
> 
> 

 

To install tsclient on Linux box?  Will Windows screen be displayed on Linux box?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> connecting from either windows or linux, to a linux box, use ssh 
> 
> 

 

Windows to Linux box use ssh"?  Can Openssh-clients be installed on Windows"?  

Thanks

B.R.

satimis

----------

## cach0rr0

 *satimis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is "RDP" already built-in in Windows box"?  Just enable it?

 

Yes. Right-click on My Computer=>Properties, then go to the "Remote" tab and tick the box labeled "Allow users to connect remotely to this computer"

Administrator accounts automatically have permissions to logon via RDP. You will be prompted by Windows to enter your logon information if you don't put it into the RDP client in advance (or tsclient if connecting from Linux). 

If you use Windows Firewall, you will need to make an exception for RDP. 

If the Windows box you are connecting to is behind a router, you will need to go into port forwarding, and forward port 3389 to your Windows machine's internal IP (meaning, the internal IP of the box you are connecting *to*)

 *satimis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To install tsclient on Linux box?  Will Windows screen be displayed on Linux box?
> 
> 

 

```

emerge tsclient

```

And yes, it will just be the windows screen displayed on the linux box; you can either do it in a window, or full screen

 *satimis wrote:*   

> Windows to Linux box use ssh"?  Can Openssh-clients be installed on Windows"?

 

Yes, most notably PuTTY. PuTTY rocks. 

And as mentioned above with RDP and port forwarding, same applies, you would forward port 22 to the Linux box's IP

----------

## satimis

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *satimis wrote:*   
> 
> Is "RDP" already built-in in Windows box"?  Just enable it? 
> 
> Yes. Right-click on My Computer=>Properties, then go to the "Remote" tab and tick the box labeled "Allow users to connect remotely to this computer"
> ...

 

Hi cach0rr0,

Thanks for your further advice.  I'll perform a test later.

Which monitoring package shall I install on Linux workstation?

Zabbix OR Nagios OR others?

B.R.

satimis

----------

## cach0rr0

I've always used nagios, so I cannot comment on the other. 

But nagios rocks.

----------

## satimis

Hi cach0rr0,

Performed following test:-

Windows Vista

=========

Start -> Computer right click -> Properties - Remote settings -> System Properties -> Remote tab

Remote Assistance

[check] Allow Remote Assistance connectins to this computer -> Advanced

Remote Control

[check] Allow this computer to be controlled remotely

Invitations

Set the maximum amount of time invitatin can remain open

[6] [Hours]

Remote Desktop

[check] Allow connections only from computers running Remote Desktop with Network Level Authentication(more secure)

-> Apply -> OK

Security

Start -> Control Panel -> Security -> Windows Firewall -> Exceptions

[check] Remote Assistance

[check] Remote Desktop

Can't find RDP (Remote Desktop Protocol)

Other available relevant items;

Remote Service Management [not check]

Routing and Remote Access [not check]

Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol [not check]

Shall I do anything on [Add port ....]

ipconfig

Connection-specific DNS Suffix:

Link-local IPv6 Address: 

IPv4 Address: 192.168.0.101

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1

Linux Desktop

=========

Gnome Desktop

Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client

General

Computer - (nothing on the drop list)

Protocol - RDP/RDPv5

User Name - (user of Vista ?)

Password - (above user's password ?0

Domain _ (what shall I enter here)

Client Hostname - (what shall I enter here)

Protocol File - nothing on the drop list)

Tried following entries

Computer - ip address of Vista

Protocol - RDP/RDPv5

User Name - user of Vista

Password - user's password

Domain - blank

Client Hostname - blank

Fail to connect

B.R.

satimis

----------

## satimis

Hi cach0rr0,

Problem solved as follows;

Windows Firewall Settings:

-> Exceptions

[check] File and Printer Sharing

Now Linux machine can ping Vista

Windows Vista

=========

Start -> Computer right click -> Properties

Remote settings starts "System Properties" window

-> Remote

Remote Assistance

[check] Allow Remote Asistance connections to this computer

Remote Desktop

[check] Allow connections from computers running any version of Remote Desktop (less secure)

Adding;

System Properties

Remote Desktop ->

Select Users ->

satimis (OFFICE-PC\satimis)

It works now with follow entries for tsclient on Linux PC;

Terminal Server Client

Computer 192.168.0.101 (LAN ip address of Windows Vista)

Protocol RDP

Vista connected on Linux machine

On router

Port forwarding

3389 192.168.0.101

WAN (public ip address) connection also works

But selecting "Allow connection only from computers running Remote Desktop with Network Level Authentication (more secure)" can't work.

How to solve this problem? Any suggestion? Thanks

B.R.

satimis

----------

## cach0rr0

enabling that setting prevents older clients from being able to connect

ive never enabled it, nor seen any reason to

----------

## satimis

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> enabling that setting prevents older clients from being able to connect
> 
> ive never enabled it, nor seen any reason to

 

Hi cach0rr0,

I have been following article;

Re:

Configure Network Level Authentication for Remote Desktop Services Connections

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc732713.aspx

to tweak around for several hours without result.

Thanks

B.R.

satimis

----------

